# Остеохондроз шейного и грудного отдела, сколиоз 2 степени



## Antoksu (29 Янв 2018)

Добрый день!с 13 лет сколиоз 2 степени, пролечилась в больнице им. Шумской. Спина не болела 20 лет. На фоне стресса и после неудачной попытки занятий йогой заболела спина в грудном отделе в ноябре 2011 года. Потом начались боли в шее, головокружения ужасные. Лечилась всем, чем могла. Вроде бы на время проходило , но периодически возникало заново все. К тому же начались панические атаки, бессонница. Делала массажи, уколы, мануальную терапию, все носит временный характер. Также от страхов и головокружений ходила к психотерапевту. Вроде помогал выйти с этой ситуации. Сейчас опять дурное состояние с ноября 2017 г. Началось с головокружений, потом шея, потом грудной отдел и опять панические атаки. До нового года сходила к психотерапевту ещё раз два раза, я так поняла у меня страх страха. Пытаюсь менять свои мысли. Но боли в спине никак не проходят. Прошла курс массажа, сделала мильгамму, что то не легче пока. Немного есть шум в ушах при наклоне головы. Мажусь мазями, лежу на аппликаторе, не легче....записалась на приём к неврологу на 5 февраля. Что мне делать уже просто незнаю....


----------



## La murr (29 Янв 2018)

@Antoksu, Оксана, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Янв 2018)

Что назначил психотерапевт?


----------



## Antoksu (30 Янв 2018)

Вот все снимки на бумаге


----------



## Antoksu (30 Янв 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что назначил психотерапевт?


Лекарства вообще не разрешает, не нужно говорит. Следить за своими мыслями, сходила в этот раз всего 2 раза, надо бы ещё сходить.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Янв 2018)

Очень часто психотерапевтами именуют себя психологи. Это обман клиента (у психологов клиенты, а не пациенты).
Психотерапевтом может быть врач, прошедший специализацию по психиатрии и усовершенствование по психотерапии. Лечиться нужно у врача-психотерапевта. Психолог только опустошит ваш кошелёк.


----------



## Antoksu (30 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, хожу именно к психотерапевту, мне психолог не помог ничем ....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Янв 2018)

Вы видели копию диплома об окончании медицинского ВУЗа?


----------



## Antoksu (31 Янв 2018)

@Владимир Воротынцев, да, он ещё работает в психиатр больнице и имеет все сертификаты.

А что вы можете сказать судя по моим медицинским заключениям ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Фев 2018)

Обычные протоколы обследования. По ним ни диагнозы, ни лечение не назначается.
Сейчас именно психотерапевт может стать вашим "спасителем".


----------



## Antoksu (1 Фев 2018)

Боли в спине, к сожалению он не вылечит (((


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Фев 2018)

Для болей в спине есть невролог, мануальный терапевт, ЛФК.


----------

